# Music With Two Or More Artists



## Foxie (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

Newcomers, recent winners of America's X-Factor show.


----------



## Foxie (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Jan 10, 2015)

This lady has class, style and a voice. A perfect duo or as near to perfect as one can get.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2015)

A lot of great, *REAL* music!  Thanks everybody.  Sure beats rock&roll and rap.


----------



## Foxie (Jan 18, 2015)

*John,Thank you for your reply and I am happy you are enjoying this thread. 






*


----------



## Foxie (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Stormy (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2015)

*Elvis Presley, Martina McBride*

.


----------



## Foxie (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Apr 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


>



SB----I was just looking through this thread when I saw your posting of the above song. I had Barry Gordy on one of my flights several years ago and had time to speak with him as we had a non stop flight from Miami to Los Angeles. We got to talking about all of the great singers and groups that came out of Motown and I happen to mention Marvin and Tammi. Barry said that he always thought that when Tammi died, so did Marvin. He had a real love affair with Tammi and when she died, his world sort of fell apart and he was never like the old Marvin before Tammi's death. He had cancelled appearances, which he never like doing live shows and went into hiding for several months. Barry said that Marvin had just begun cutting a new album when Tammi died and instead of it taking maybe only 3-4 weeks to complete, it took several months. 

I had also met David Ruffin. Of course, he was stoned when I met him as he entered the plane. I told the head F/A (Purser), not to bother him and let him sleep it off. By the time we got to LAX, he was waking up and very "out of it." I could tell that he was under the influence when he boarded the plane, but if it was from alcohol or drugs, I didn't know. David sat in first class, but was the last passenger off of the airplane. I asked him if he was OK or needed some assistance. He asked if someone would help him collect his things. He had no idea what he had brought on-board the plane. However, he was a gentleman and even tried to tip the F/A that had helped him.


----------



## Foxie (Apr 25, 2015)

They are a legandary in their time..


----------



## Foxie (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

See I read this as two artists, doing a song at different times. Whitney's version is soaring, Dolly's turns me into a sobbing heap.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

Dolly Parton's version, hands down, no contest, IMO.    She's doing it live, too.   No enhancements.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 10, 2015)

George Morgan (RIP) and his daughter, Lorri Morgan.  A song that raised some eyebrows considering the relationship of George and Lorri.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Foxie (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Arachne (Jan 30, 2016)




----------

